

Show HN: Snapterms - a service for terms of service - Snapterms
http://snapterms.com/

======
amhsnappy
why would I pay money to for terms of service?

~~~
Snapterms
Although small startups should be rightfully looking to avoid cost, skimping
on legal protection probably isn't the best idea.

~~~
amhsnappy
Why not its not like there is a lot of risk out there for such things, yeah
you might get sued but it it shouldnt be too much of a problem in general

